# アクション重視



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Could you help me again?
Reading an interview, I am not sure if I grasped the meaning.
(context)TV版より影を増やしたので,仕上げの人も大変だったと思います。(context)
その反面,内容は*アクション重視*でシンプルにしました。
(context)僕自身,TVの第1話からやっていたので,どうすればウケるかは熟知していましたか
ら。(context)
"Since they made more shadows [pieces of douga e genga] than TV version, I think 仕上げの人 suffered.
On the other hand, [since] anime is a *heavy action, *we did simplify the content.
Because I was making it since episode 1, I knew how I should do in order to make it popular [well-received]".
Is it correct? What is *アクション重視?
Thank you very much.
*


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

その反面、（アクションを重要視したので）内容はシンプルにしました。
On the other hand, as we put importance on action, we made the context/story simple.


アクション重視＝the thought that the battle sciene is more important (than story)


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> その反面,内容は*アクション重視*で(ストーリー自体は）シンプルにしました。
> On the other hand, in regard to the content, we put significance on the action and make the story simiple.
> 
> or
> 
> その反面、アクション重視で内容はシンプルにしました。
> On the other hand, we put significance on action and make the context/story simple.
> 
> I prefer the latter interpretation.
> 
> アクション重視＝the thought that the battle sciene is more important (than story)


So, [重視です] after a noun means the noun is the most important thing? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

『アクション重視』 is a noun.
It is the nominalization from 「アクションを重視する」.

アクションを重視する = They see the action as an important thing. They regard action as important.
アクション重視＝Regarding action as important


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 『アクション重視』 is a noun.
> It is the nominalization from 「アクションを重視する」.
> 
> アクションを重視する = They see the action as an important thing. They regard action as important.
> アクション重視＝Regarding action as important


あああ、そうか。。。
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## 810senior

アクション重視で is almost equal to アクションを重視して(by attaching importance to the actions), in which で works as instrumental followed by アクション重視(importance on actions) that is a compound noun.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

810senior said:


> アクション重視で is almost equal to アクションを重視して(by attaching importance to the actions), in which *で works as instrumenta*l followed by アクション重視(importance on actions) that is a compound noun.


Oh, so, he talks he simplify the story by attaching importance to the actions? I thought this *で =です.*
noun+重視で= by the means of _emphasize_ noun?
noun+重視で = by emphasis of noun?
Thank you very much.


----------



## ktdd

Correct me if I'm wrong.
アクション重視＝アクションの重視＝アクションを重視すること
The instrumental で is pretty vague in meaning. Here I presume it signifies 原因・理由. "Since we put more importance on action..."


----------



## frequency

ktdd said:


> The instrumental で is pretty vague in meaning.


Exactly. I agree with you.


> Here I presume it signifies 原因・理由. "Since we put more importance on action..."


This is possible, too. You're saying "Since we put more importance on action, it has become simple." He says しました in the OP but it could roughly mean so (become).

Or, in addition to your point, I see he's arranging アクション重視 and シンプル. These two are the effects that he wanted to make.


----------



## ktdd

frequency said:


> This is possible, too. You're saying "Since we put more importance on action, it has become simple." He says しました in the OP but it could roughly mean so (become).


I'm afraid there's a misunderstanding. 'Since' means 'because'. I'll recast the sentence:
その反面、内容はアクション重視でシンプルにしました。
On the other hand, as for the content, because we put more importance on action, we made it (the content) simple.


----------



## frequency

ktdd said:


> On the other hand, as for the content, because we put more importance on action, we made it (the content) simple.


Yes, that would be アクション重視なので、シンプルにしました。, as you said. Sorry in that one I just saw the two items being aligned in parallel. 

I mean that in で vs なので in that case, use of で gives you the parallel effect more than the なので one does.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Yes, that would be アクション重視なので、シンプルにしました。, as you said. Sorry in that one I just saw the two items being aligned in parallel.
> 
> I mean that in で vs なので in that case, use of で gives you the parallel effect more than the なので one does.


This で means by/ by the means, no? 
I think I did not understand this "instrumental" 810senior talked about. 
アクションを重視して = _Emphasizing action?_
アクション重視で = by the means of action emphasis?
Thank you very much.


----------



## 810senior

My apologies for the insufficient answer, set aside the instrumental if you please. (_ _)
First of all I'd like to make it clear that it's the same thing what 重視で and 重視して both refer to, like we put importance on action and we made the contents simple, because で and して both have the usages of *juxtaposition*(A and B), *cause*(B happens because of A) and *effect*(A happens and that's why B happens).



Kenshiromusou said:


> アクションを重視して = _Emphasizing action?_
> アクション重視で = by the means of action emphasis?


So both could be translated to _(by) emphasizing action_.


----------



## Schokolade

I'd read it as アクション重視で ≂ アクションを重視して ≂ putting more weight on action scenes / fight scenes (than on the plot/story)

内容はアクション重視でシンプルにしました。
(Lit.) As for the content/plot/story, I/we made it simple, putting more weight on action scenes / fight scenes.
≂ I/We made the content/plot/story simple, putting more weight on action scenes / fight scenes.

... btw, I think the で used here is the conjugated form of the assertive auxiliary (or copula) だ, rather than the instrumental case (具格) particle で.


----------



## DaylightDelight

I think ~重視で is something of a set phrase and it cannot be fully explained by the rules of grammar.
I usually read  ~重視で as an abbreviated form of "~重視（という目的）で", "~重視（という方針）で", or simply "～のために" according to the context.
I'd translate the OP as "we simplified the plot for the sake of actions."


----------



## ktdd

Kenshiromusou said:


> This で means by/ by the means, no?
> I think I did not understand this "instrumental" 810senior talked about.


I think you're having too narrow an interpretation of "instrumental". You now, the English word 'why' (Old English _hwi_) is the instrumental case of _hwat_ 'what' (Online Etymology Dictionary). If you phrase it as "on account of what", does it feel a bit more "instrumental"?
In 雪で試合は中止になった for example, the snow is somehow "instrumental" in the match being suspended.
The Japanese case particle で is pretty vague. It can mean the location where an action takes place, it can mean the accompanying state, or the means, or the cause, or the actor. In fact one might better think of it as indicating the general contextual circumstances.
Of course since both the simplification of the plot and the emphasis on actions are choices made by the producers, you could also interpret it as the ren'you-kei of だ, juxtaposing two parallel actions.
Everyone knows ～ので means 'because'. But some dictionaries interpret it as the the explanatory の + ren'you-kei of だ, while others interpret it as the nominalizer の + case particle で. Both makes sense. Choose one you feel more comfortable with.


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> アクションを重視して = _Emphasizing action?_
> アクション重視で = by the means of action emphasis?


About アクション重視, I think Doberman and 810 gave you good explanations.



ktdd said:


> The Japanese case particle で is pretty vague.


so both
アクション重視なのでシンプルにしました。（Doberman's 2）
アクション重視にしシンプルにしました。（two items）
are okay. I see these in that sentence.

Kenshiro, if you really want to know what and which one he was wanted to say, we need to ask him.


----------



## frequency

810senior said:


> what 重視で and 重視して both refer to, like we put importance on action and we made the contents simple, because で and して both have the usages of *juxtaposition*(A and B), *cause*(B happens because of A) and *effect*(A happens and that's why B happens). So both could be translated to _(by) emphasizing action_.


Excellent!


----------



## Kenshiromusou

810senior said:


> My apologies for the insufficient answer, set aside the instrumental if you please. (_ _)
> First of all I'd like to make it clear that it's the same thing what 重視で and 重視して both refer to, like we put importance on action and we made the contents simple, because で and して both have the usages of *juxtaposition*(A and B), *cause*(B happens because of A) and *effect*(A happens and that's why B happens).
> 
> 
> So both could be translated to _(by) emphasizing action_.


頭が悪くて申し訳ありません。
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。



Schokolade said:


> I'd read it as アクション重視で ≂ アクションを重視して ≂ putting more weight on action scenes / fight scenes (than on the plot/story)
> 
> 内容はアクション重視でシンプルにしました。
> (Lit.) As for the content/plot/story, I/we made it simple, putting more weight on action scenes / fight scenes.
> ≂ I/We made the content/plot/story simple, putting more weight on action scenes / fight scenes.
> 
> ... btw,* I think the で used here is the conjugated form of the assertive auxiliary (or copula) だ*, rather than the instrumental case (具格) particle で.


At first glance, I also saw as a copula. So, my translation would be: "We emphatized the action and simplied the content = Because [since] we emphatized the action, we simplified the content".
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。




DaylightDelight said:


> I think ~重視で is something of a set phrase and it cannot be fully explained by the rules of grammar.
> I usually read  ~重視で as an abbreviated form of "~重視（という目的）で", "~重視（という方針）で", or simply "～のために" according to the context.
> I'd translate the OP as "we simplified the plot for the sake of actions."


友よ、どうもありがとうございました。



ktdd said:


> I think you're having too narrow an interpretation of "instrumental". You now, the English word 'why' (Old English _hwi_) is the instrumental case of _hwat_ 'what' (Online Etymology Dictionary). If you phrase it as "on account of what", does it feel a bit more "instrumental"?
> In 雪で試合は中止になった for example, the snow is somehow "instrumental" in the match being suspended.
> The Japanese case particle で is pretty vague. It can mean the location where an action takes place, it can mean the accompanying state, or the means, or the cause, or the actor. In fact one might better think of it as indicating the general contextual circumstances.
> Of course since both the simplification of the plot and the emphasis on actions are choices made by the producers, you could also interpret it as the ren'you-kei of だ, juxtaposing two parallel actions.
> Everyone knows ～ので means 'because'. But some dictionaries interpret it as the the explanatory の + ren'you-kei of だ, while others interpret it as the nominalizer の + case particle で. *Both makes sense. Choose one you feel more comfortable with.*


I hate this freedom to choose. I feel insecure.
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


frequency said:


> About アクション重視, I think Doberman and 810 gave you good explanations.
> 
> 
> so both
> アクション重視なのでシンプルにしました。（Doberman's 2）
> アクション重視にしシンプルにしました。（two items）
> are okay. I see these in that sentence.
> 
> Kenshiro, if you really want to know what and which one he was wanted to say, we need to ask him.





frequency said:


> Excellent!


友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------

